

Ask HN: Looking for recent article on a Patent Trolling Media Attention - lotusleaf1987

Hi,
I've been searching for this article the last few days--it was about a lawyer/law firm being surprised by the recent negative publicity and media attention they had been getting.
I think it was submitted to HN a few weeks ago. I can't find it even after googling a few dozen times. I thought it was on law.com or wsj.com, but could be mistaken. If anyone remembers and could link me, I would realllllly appreciate it.
Thanks!
======
lotusleaf1987
Found it if anyone cares or is interested:
<http://www.law.com/jsp/cc/PubArticleCC.jsp?id=1202466627090>

